# Non Civil Service communities



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

I know this has been posted before but I have lost the link so if someone could post the link to the non civil service communities I would appreciate it.
Thanks.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

A quick search using the keywords "non civil" would have displayed the following link.

old topic


----------



## drewpopo (Dec 21, 2002)

I looked at that list, I noticed that Gardner was on there, Gardner is a civi service dept. only error I noticed just my


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

Thank you


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Addition to the list. Maestro!! Drum roll please-Hanson!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2003)

Just an FYI - Salisbury is a Civil Service town.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Groton is not a civil service dept either. USed to be though.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Tewksbury IS a Civil Service department.

-Mike


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Anybody know about Southwick? I know there was someone on here from there a while ago. I think it was listed as an option on the last test, but doesn't appear to be listed on this one.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Southwick is a good P.D and non-civil.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

*Civil Service Communities*

For those interested, I have posted a list of CS towns in another thread:

http://www.masscops.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1569

-Mike


----------

